# Spaziale S5 Compact EK and Mazzer Super Jolly



## PhillBeale (Jun 18, 2011)

Spaziale 2 group S5 as having used a 2 group for 4 years I couldn't cope with a 1 group. Mazzer Super Jolly is ok but not much use for commercial setup as about half as fast as the Mahlkonig K30 I'd been using in the shop.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a serious piece of kit for home


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Blimey, as Glenn says, that is definitely some piece of kit


----------

